# fox hunting



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day does anyone have no if a 10mm steel ball doing 320 to 340fps would penertrate and kill a fox with a heart shot behind the shoulder


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I take beaver, porcupine, and geese with 10mm lead and full butterfly. It hits hard and works well at close range with headshots. I wouldn't hunt anything with body shots. Slingshots are designed to kill with bluntforce trauma like being hit with a baseball bat. The shot doesn't mushroom like when using a rifle. The low energy is more efficient if delivered to the brain.

Sent from my SM-A715W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s great to hear from MimkmaqWarrior, and Robo I wish I could help answer your question


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

As Len said, best go with a head shot. I have taken raccoons with 1/2” steel full butterfly but with head shots. Miss the head and hit the body and they run away with a limp.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I’ve also taken **** with lead at close range. How close can you get to a fox though? I would only take a clear head shot under 10 meters. It may only knock it out for a few seconds. I’d be ready to pounce.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> I've also taken **** with lead at close range. How close can you get to a fox though? I would only take a clear head shot under 10 meters. It may only knock it out for a few seconds. I'd be ready to pounce.


i was using the fox as an example of small midsize game, i no everone hunts and uses blunt force trauma to kill with slingshots but if you could get enough speed with 9mm lead even. i am curious what speed you wood need to kill an animal like a fox with a penertrating shot to the heart , if i want to kill with blunt force i would shoot them with 11mm lead with my slingshot rifle, 290fps about 23 foot pounds of energy. i am taking a guess here but i thought 9mm lead or 10mm steel doing 400fps would be the most i wood need to do it. i dont no if 8mm lead wood have the weight all input is greatly appreciated


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ummmm....

Like the guys said - head shots only from 10m or less.

I know there was a guy taking coyote with 11mm lead blocks. But TBH I cringe at the idea of going for anything which may well be likely to be wounded vs a humane shot. There is a point where arrows or rifles start to become a better tool for the job.

You recon you could get 9mm steel travelling at 400fps?


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> Like the guys said - head shots only from 10m or less.
> 
> ...


no mate i cant get 9mm lead going at 400fps, not loading this rifle by hand anyhow i cant stretch that much band, the chances of me getting 10meters from a fox is slim and none and slim just left town mate thanks for your input.


----------

